# Sexy bib shorts



## Turbo Priest (Apr 20, 2013)

Yesterday I bought bib shorts as one of my steps to become "more respectable" cyclist. I tried couple sizes on, one fit perfectly. I don't know are they good or anything, but seemed like a good fit and a bargain, so I got em. The first moments I felt little uneasy about them, but from then on it was only extreme comfort I felt. They give good support at the right places, they conform to shape of my body about perfectly. They keep me even warm. It's like touch of a woman! Best of all, I felt sexy, in an obscene way. I felt like a pornstar on a bike. I wore them whole day with pride, I probably can't live without them anymore.

So that's my story for today. Any sexy stories or bib short stories to share?


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

one hopes you're not actually a priest...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Tone's???


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

well now.... huh..


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

That sounds very liberating.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Try assless chaps, even better!!


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't top Optimus - won't even try.

To the OP (another bibs convert): welcome, you'll never look back.


----------



## LittleBitey (Nov 10, 2012)

Isn't "assless" chaps redundant?


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, but chaps doesn't conjure up the same visions. Or make me laugh.


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Hope you got a dropper post!


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Tone's???


LOL, Its not me but im warming to him, just gonna give him some green


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

I can see in to the future. And what I see is a long drawn out comical thread. Possibly one for the record book's. Tones?


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Is this a _4th post's a charm_, kind of thing ?


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I can see in to the future. And what I see is a long drawn out comical thread. Possibly one for the record book's. Tones?


I highly doubt it. This thread isn't even half as long as it should be, OC humor is not appreciated here, even though this post just begs for it.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Tone's said:


> LOL, Its not me but im warming to him, just gonna give him some green


Is that all you're giving? C'mon now. OP leads with a post like that and that's all you give in return . . . I'm disappointed in you. You're not the giver I thought you were.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

007 said:


> Is that all you're giving? C'mon now. OP leads with a post like that and that's all you give in return . . . I'm disappointed in you. You're not the giver I thought you were.


LOL, Mods please move this to the OC where it can bloom into something that it deserves to be, thankyou.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I mean seriously. I hate having a perfectly good smartass post deleted simply because the OP mis-filed his thread.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Some of my best contributions have been obliterated.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

That which has been seen can not be unseen, but it has to be seen first. Repost 'em on the OC thread.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Where is turbo priest? Turbo at present you are a 4 post wonder, come over to the OC and give us an introduction thread, tell em i sent you......
And give your post a perverted and self depreciated slant, then you will fit in just great.


----------



## Levi707 (Nov 5, 2004)

once I made the switch to bib shorts, I have not gone back to "regular" shorts. The only thing drawback to them is when you have to drop a duece. Jersey off, bibs down. Other than that, I will continue to wear my bibs.


----------



## NJTransplant (Mar 30, 2012)

Just cut a hole in them....


----------

